# Petfinder



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

Have any of you visited the petfinder web site? I have seen some sweet little Malts listed.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yea, that is a great website, i used to have a box on the main page that would show a random dog from there, I might put it back sometime in the future


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

It's a wonderful site but every time I visit ........I want this one and that one and..................... I want them all!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

before adopting Lulu i visited ALL those sites.. shelters.. etc.. but In miami they are not that many MAlts... (thank god) My bf and I actually drove 4 hours north to visit a humane society and some local police shelters.. but didnt find any


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The shelters and rescues are SO picky about the homes they go to though.
Most of the ones that I find either can't be around kids...or cats...
AND they almost always require a fenced in yard...which I don't think is fair for toy breeds when you keep them inside.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

on petfinder i found this really really cute shnauzer/malt mix---but im sure its adopted by now. i even contacted them, and they didnt email me...so thats why i'm assuming that its adopted.

kaley, where did you get your little baby?


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

My mom's bestfriend.. her maltese had babies.. we didnt know.. and when my mother mention to her that i was looking for one.. she sold it to me... she didnt sell any of the other ones... i got pick of the litter though . i had to drive up to west palm beach to get her... she has paper and i am absolutly happy the best 500 bucks ever


----------



## AshRike (Dec 24, 2004)

I found my Rock on petfinder.com. $450 which is more expensive than normal, but I didn't care. I had to have him. I still visit often and usually find another one I want. My heart breaks when I see all the babies with health problems. If only I were rich. (sigh)

Ashley


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Yeah, me too. Petfinder, the shelter, petsotres--I want them all. I make up for not having a big enough home with monthly donations to our local free/low cost spay neuter clinic. I also regularly buy extra food, treats, and donate old blankets, towels, shampoo, brushes etc to our local shelter. I know it isn't much considering the need. No wonder my husband thinks two Maltese are so expensive!
Quincymom


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster_@Sep 4 2003, 05:49 PM
> *Have any of you visited the petfinder web site? I have seen some sweet little Malts listed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=497*


[/QUOTE]


I will have to take a look


----------

